# Our New Beast!



## newbiecamper (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## karlpe (Nov 15, 2015)

Very nice. Enjoy.


----------



## jeanette (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi and :welcome::camper: enjoy!


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Nov 16, 2015)

It's very nice, have fun


----------



## RoaminRog (Nov 17, 2015)

How can you say she's a beast. She's beautiful, and Lunar Roadstars are very well made. Enjoy yourselves! BW Rog.


----------



## newbiecamper (Nov 18, 2015)

*Off to southern Spain!*

We are plotting our first ever eurotrip to southern Spain in January, cant begin to tell you how excited we are! planning on a 3 /4 week tour down through France in to Spain and then back through Portugal! about 3500 miles in total. I have just also purchased the book that contain all the camping Aires where you can pull up for a day or 2 and recharge for mostly free or the maximum is 10E, I also found out that you can download the coordinates for the aires and upload them into your tomtom, the tom tom then tells you you are approaching one and gives the page reference in the book where you can look it up and decide if you want to stop there or go on to the next one! brilliant !!


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 6, 2015)

That looks very tidy, nice van.


----------



## campertwo (Dec 6, 2015)

It looks great! Enjoy your trip. Can't wait til we do that in a few years time :have fun:


----------



## listerdiesel (Dec 16, 2015)

Must be me, but I much prefer that era of van cab design than the new ones.

Nice package!

Peter


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 16, 2015)

Very nice,if you find that you dont like it i could take it away for a small fee.


----------



## listerdiesel (Dec 16, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> Very nice,if you find that you dont like it i could take it away for a small fee.



Join the queue, Trev!  

Peter


----------

